# Got Me A Hummer......



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

but it was Silver Hawk who got it working! Paul has breathed life into my Citizen HiSonic :thumbsup: Although in good condition, this piece from September 1973 was very quiet on arrival, despite a shiny new battery. So off it went to Paul and soon after I received a return package, which was emitting a delicate hummmmm...

Although there were some colourful styles most HiSonics are of this simple classic design










These were made under licence from Bulova of course, rebadging their 2812 as a 3701a. For those in the know this version is the 2812G, which Paul tells me is a bit rarer:



















Crowns and buckles are signed:










These were expensive watches in their day - about 1 million HiSonics were sold (I think about 4 million Bulova Accutrons were sold):










And I just love the silky smooth sweep of the second hand!

Stephen


----------



## Deco (Feb 15, 2011)

Very nice. I was wearing my own today until I finished work. One of my favourites. Funnily enough, Paul did a bit of a job on it s well:


----------



## lordofthefiles (Jan 31, 2011)

I really like that Stephen. Elegance understated very nice indeed & immaculate condition to boot.

Enjoy


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

thats a beautiful hisonic, congrats!


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Very nice Stephen...esp. with the tag :thumbsup:. Would you believe it, I got another HiSonic to do today...green dial and faceted crystal :yucky: ; yours is much nicer :yes:



Morris Minor said:


> For those in the know this version is the 2812G, which Paul tells me is a bit rarer:


If I said "2812G" in my email, I must have been half asleep. It is, of course, 2182G...i.e. base calibre is a 218.



Morris Minor said:


> These were expensive watches in their day - about 1 million HiSonics were sold (I think about 4 million Bulova Accutrons were sold):


Those are interesting numbers...but I'm really surprised if they're correct. You rarely see HiSonics up for sale on eBay but there are millions of Accutrons...so a ratio of 1:4 seems unlikely. Unless the HiSonics were only sold in Japan and are only to be found on Japan Yahoo...?


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> Very nice Stephen...esp. with the tag :thumbsup:. Would you believe it, I got another HiSonic to do today...green dial and faceted crystal :yucky: ; yours is much nicer :yes:
> 
> If I said "2812G" in my email, I must have been half asleep. It is, of course, 2182G...i.e. base calibre is a 218.
> 
> ...


oops, typo on my part there Paul, not your fault at all! For some reason there's no 'edit' tab showing on my original post so can't change it at the moment.

I've seen sales of Hisonics described as 1 million on a couple of sites - they were sold in Japan and Asia I believe. Can't find the reference for the 4 million Accutron sales, but here's one from the Science Museum that states 5 million were sold: http://www.sciencemuseum.org.uk/images/I046/10314596.aspx

Mainly see Hisonics on Yahoo Japan, regularly, but not many of them - very unusual elsewhere.

Stephen


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Thanks for comments chaps - I like the simple design, won't get tired of it. I like the solid centre to the second had too, nice touch:










Stephen


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

That last photo's a cracker Stephen. The forward leaning font and the Hisonic logo give it a sort of retro-futuristic look. Very nice.


----------



## Morris Minor (Oct 4, 2010)

Just been looking at the watch back, which had a few light scratches on it:










Only to discover it still had plastic film on it! So now it's a little better:










Stephen


----------

